# Messing with people



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 28, 2009)

We have all messed with people on Omegle.com. Which is fun atleast it is to me, but what are some other ways you like screwing with people.

Earlier today I was at the Library looking up some stuff on one of thier computers, and well lets just say alot of other people on the computer's had some puzzling looks on thier face's when all the comp's shut down or had pop up's with wierd messages.


----------



## shelley (Sep 28, 2009)

One of my favorite ways to mess with people is going to an Apple store and changing the keyboard layout to Dvorak on all the computers I can get on. Usually I also open up the Wikipedia page for the Dvorak keyboard layout on Safari. Then I sit back and watch the bewilderment.


----------



## Carson (Sep 28, 2009)

The place where I work has 4 digit telephone extensions. Also, you must dial 9 to get an outside line before dialing a number.

When someone asks me what the extension is for "so and so", I like to tell them they are at extension ninety nine eleven.

I haven't done this one in a LOOOONG time, but AT&T used to have a text-to-speech converter called TruVoice on their website. In electronics stores where computers had internet access, I would go to their site and type in some really offensive things about their store, crank the speakers, and then put a hundred or so periods before the text. (text to speech treats periods as a pause) 

A few minutes later, the fun would begin. A friend and I once tried to time it with two different computers using different voices so it would sound like they were having an argument with each other about whether pc or mac was better, but unfortunately we never got it timed just right.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

Carson said:


> The place where I work has 4 digit telephone extensions. Also, you must dial 9 to get an outside line before dialing a number.
> 
> When someone asks me what the extension is for "so and so", I like to tell them they are at extension ninety nine eleven.
> 
> ...



WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWOOW!!!

And this reminds me of that scene in Home Alone 2 with the movie scaring everyone with the gun shots, but this seems 100x better!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2009)

where's faz and ethan rosen....they might have some pretty nice stories to tell.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 29, 2009)

I sometimes wear suits to school for fun. Other times, it's during spirit week so kids ask "Why are you wearing a suit" and I answer: "It's Cowboy Day" and walk off.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 29, 2009)

Carson said:


> I haven't done this one in a LOOOONG time, but AT&T used to have a text-to-speech converter called TruVoice on their website. In electronics stores where computers had internet access, I would go to their site and type in some really offensive things about their store, crank the speakers, and then put a hundred or so periods before the text. (text to speech treats periods as a pause)
> 
> A few minutes later, the fun would begin. A friend and I once tried to time it with two different computers using different voices so it would sound like they were having an argument with each other about whether pc or mac was better, but unfortunately we never got it timed just right.



Wow, that's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> where's faz and ethan rosen....they might have some pretty nice stories to tell.



give em time.....i m sure they'll post sumthin


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 29, 2009)

Once I got on my mate's PC and took a screen shot of his desktop. Then I cut all his desktop icons and pasted them somewhere safe on his hard drive and set the desktop wallpaper as the image with all the icons. 

It was hilarious watching him.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 29, 2009)

This guy I disliked learned how to solve the cube (kind of), and he wanted to race me. I twisted one corner on his cube while I was scrambling. That's about the best I've ever done.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 29, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Once I got on my mate's PC and took a screen shot of his desktop. Then I cut all his desktop icons and pasted them somewhere safe on his hard drive and set the desktop wallpaper as the image with all the icons.
> 
> It was hilarious watching him.



Classic


----------



## Logan (Sep 29, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Once I got on my mate's PC and took a screen shot of his desktop. Then I cut all his desktop icons and pasted them somewhere safe on his hard drive and set the desktop wallpaper as the image with all the icons.
> ...



I just did that to my family computer  I'll be back with the results later.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> where's faz and ethan rosen....they might have some pretty nice stories to tell.



1. Find a random person who seems to be a bit dramatic on blogtv
2. Find all of their personal information (address, phone number)
3. Post all of the info while the person is live in his chatbox
4. Watch reaction
5. Tell him you found the info posted on (tinyurl link to random shock site here)
6. ??????
7. Profit


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> 6. ??????
> 7. Profit



Where do I recognize that from?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 29, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > 6. ??????
> ...



South Park?


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Probably. I've seen it referenced multiple times on the forum though (maybe by you?).


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



From me maybe.

Its a mildly popular internet meme.


----------



## Carson (Sep 29, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Once I got on my mate's PC and took a screen shot of his desktop. Then I cut all his desktop icons and pasted them somewhere safe on his hard drive and set the desktop wallpaper as the image with all the icons.
> 
> It was hilarious watching him.



It's easier to just hide the desktop icons, and also set the taskbar and start menu to autohide and drag it to the top of the screen, especially if the victim isn't very computer savvy. I have been doing this trick since windows 95, it is an absolute classic.

Another nice one for those "not so tech savvy folks"... create a new text file and put it in some obscure place on the hard drive. Make the contents of the file simply: _Victim's Name_ is gay!!! and then put the file in the startup folder. Make sure the file is read only so they can't change the contents of the file.

Change the target URL for someone's bookmarks to porn sites, preferably those sites that begin with a nice flash or video intro with "sound effects." This works best if the victim has a laptop and you only change bookmarks that they are likely to use in public.

Create a folder somewhere on the victim's hard drive. Inside that folder, place as many blank text files as you believe will fit on the victim's desktop. Name the files
Victim is Gay
Victim is Very Gay
Victim is not Straight
Victim is Heterophobic
Victim is Sexually Indecisive
etc...
Create batch file, place it in the same folder, link to startup, and place the following code in it:

```
cd/
cd "absolute path to the folder in which you placed the text files"
copy *.* "absolute path to victim's desktop folder" (This varies by OS)
```


Once in college, I did a search for *.txt on a friend's computer, then copied and pasted the entire list of results into his startup folder, and lastly, turned off his pc. I felt bad after he waited for over an hour and his pc was still loading text files. I had to boot into safe mode to fix it.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2009)

Back in college, my fiance (now wife) told her roommate she was welcome to use her computer, but the roommate would only do it when my wife was gone. The second my wife stepped back into the room, she would shut the computer and stop using it.

So, to mess with her, we would edit the "hosts" file to redirect hotmail.com to hamsterdance.com (Which originally looked like http://www.webhamster.com/).

And she would never state that anything was wrong with the computer, just try to figure out other ways to get to Hotmail....


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 29, 2009)

Carson said:


> Once in college, I did a search for *.txt on a friend's computer, then copied and pasted the entire list of results into his startup folder, and lastly, turned off his pc. I felt bad after he waited for over an hour and his pc was still loading text files. I had to boot into safe mode to fix it.


And once this summer, you put a (shortcut to a) .txt file in my startup folder. Yeah, I was puzzled when the message you left me showed up.

Another thing: change a frequently used shortcut to point to a batch file that will echo/tree out the contents of some system directories and claim to be "deleting" them. Upon completion, run the blank screensaver. Or run something like this.


----------



## Carson (Sep 29, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Once in college, I did a search for *.txt on a friend's computer, then copied and pasted the entire list of results into his startup folder, and lastly, turned off his pc. I felt bad after he waited for over an hour and his pc was still loading text files. I had to boot into safe mode to fix it.
> ...



I don't recall exactly what that text file said, but based on similar antics I have pulled in the past, I have a pretty good idea.


Just thought of one other also...
Also when I was in college, a lot of people shared their entire HD on the school network. People didn't realize how risky that was back then, and most people were running windows 98 or windows ME and those os's didn't have all of the safety precautions that xp and vista have. It is also common knowledge that few people ever actually "download" an image to use as their desktop wallpaper... instead, they find an image online, then right click and hit "set as wallpaper." When you do this, ie saves the image to the windows directory under the name "internet explorer wallpaper.bmp." This is nice to know, and the name is always the same... it just writes over the previous wallpaper. MY trick, was to replace that file with a porn pic, which then automatically became their wallpaper. What was really cool about this back then, was that seldom did windows refresh the background pic, so the image usually wouldn't change until the next reboot.


I am starting to remember some of these that I had forgotten...

Microsoft word has an auto correct feature that will automatically change certain spelling without any input from you. You probably have noticed this if you were to type ti instead of it, or sometimes if you get an ie/ei switched around in the middle of a word. You CAN edit the auto correct options... It is great to go in and add certain correctly spelled words or phrases that are common, but not TOO common and replace them with cool phrases. Example "college" is replaced with "Carson is the coolest person ever!" 

Just the other day, I popped off the M and N keys from a coworker's keyboard and put them back on in reverse order. VERY few people would ever catch this by looking at it. I don't look at keys, so I doubt I would ever catch on if someone were to do it to me. If you can find someone with remedial typing skills... this works great, ESPECIALLY in the case of my coworker, since she has an N in her name and thought she had suddenly forgotten how to spell her own name.

Another cool college prank: Some dorms are set up in a "suite" format. In these suites, there is a door that goes from the hallway into a common area that is kind of like a living room. From this living room, there are usually 3-5 doors that go into individual dorm rooms. At my college, we had 4 rooms per suite. Each dorm room has it's own separate key, but the door from the hallway to the sweet could be opened by ANY key from a room within that suite. What makes this prank possible: No one EVER locks the suite door... there is no reason too because everyone keeps their personal items inside their room.
THE PRANK: Wait until someone in your suite leaves their room unlocked... you then take off the doorknob/lock from their door and switch it with the one from the suite door. NOW, everyone in that suite will be able to open your friends room with their key. Your friend will have no reason to notice because their key will still work as well, and if they were to use their key in the suite door, it would still work. The downside is that if your friend ever WERE to lock the suite door, their key would be the only one that worked.

This one was actually an accident, but with some quick thinking on my part, it could have been a prank I suppose. In college, one night a friend of mine had been out drinking and came over to my dorm when he got back on campus. He had never been in my dorm before, so had to ask where the bathroom was. I mistakenly (and it seriously was a mistake THAT time) told him to go out of my room and it was the first door on the left... in actuality it was the first door on the right. I don't know if he was too embarrassed to tell me what happened afterwards, or if he was too drunk to even realize what had happened... but I found out the next day that he had walked into the room next to me. Both of the guys in that room were asleep and the lights were off. One of them awoke to a guy standing over their bed with my friend on the verge of draining his bladder allover him. I suppose their were some not-so-polite exchanges made, but I didn't hear about it until the "near victim" informed me the next day.


----------



## Kian (Sep 29, 2009)

When I was in college my friends and I moved the entire contents of a girl's dorm room (bed, desk, etc.) into the stairwell of our building while she was in the shower. Probably the greatest moment of all time.


----------



## Carson (Sep 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> When I was in college my friends and I moved the entire contents of a girl's dorm room (bed, desk, etc.) into the stairwell of our building while she was in the shower. Probably the greatest moment of all time.



I always wanted to do that to a professor's office, but never had the chance... I bet that girl completely tripped out!


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2009)

Just a few things people do at my school:

- Pull a locker down towards the ground so all the books fall towards the front, and when you open it, your books fall out.

- Take the ink out of people's pens

- Take all the sheets out of the plastic sheets in a folder, so when the person goes to pick it up, they all fall out.

- Tip people over when they lean on their chair.

- Take a gluestick, twist it out all the way, take it out, and put it back the wrong way round. 

- Tie ALOT of stickytape around a lock, so it doesnt twist 

Enjoy 

EDIT: Oh, and the epic noob thing.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 30, 2009)

Carson said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in college my friends and I moved the entire contents of a girl's dorm room (bed, desk, etc.) into the stairwell of our building while she was in the shower. Probably the greatest moment of all time.
> ...



I *might* have done this to my RA my freshman year. *Might* have. And a couple more people.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: Oh, and the epic noob thing.


I was just thinking about that


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

I like to use those pens with four different colors that you can swap out, so when my friend asked to borrow one, I just took the ink cartridges out and put them on different colors, so that black was green, blue was red, red was black, and green was blue.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Oh, and the epic noob thing.
> ...



So was I. That was amazingly fun!


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 30, 2009)

If I ever have a cube and someone asks if they can try to solve it, I'll flip two edges with a little algorithm I made up and give it to them. It looks easy to solve but it in fact is not.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm. Sometimes people will change the language on someone's phohe or ipod.
Back in middle school there was this portable bathroom that we would kick when someone goes in. I mess with people a lot, but can't think of anything at the moment.

Although here are some senior pranks my class may do this year:
- A bunch of seniors camp out in the school and set alarm clocks to wake us up.
-Ziptie all of the lockers or just put locks on them.
-Bouncy ball fight. Or a water/shaving cream fight.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Oh, and the epic noob thing.
> ...



I can't find that video. Did he delete it or am I just retarded that way. (coughorjustlazycough)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



he made it private...but I have all the "important" comments already...


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



oh man that was fun. We gotta do something like that again.

also, for those of you that are lost, this should clear things up 

p.s. You can still post on his channel


----------



## blade740 (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> oh man that was fun. We gotta do something like that again.
> 
> also, for those of you that are lost, this should clear things up
> 
> p.s. You can still post on his channel



That was really not all that funny.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Alas, we cannot repeat that action to the same person. That would just be cruel of us. No, we are a sophisticated group of cubers. Mean, but sophisticated nonetheless. We would not want to tarnish this by repeating that action twice in a row. We must be more creative. Take Ethan Rosen for example. He did something that perhaps surpassed our "Epic Noob" posting. Along with other cubers, they created multiple accounts on Youtube and subscribed to a certain cuber that wanted 300 subscribers. He succeeded and gave this cuber a false sense of accomplishment. I cannot wait for his reaction once he figures it all out.

Oh, that is me...trying to properly type.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



True, but who will be our next vict- I mean subject.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



What about this guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0UWmc1fRQQ


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



WOW! He's such a noob.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Lol. Hilarious.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm in!



Either Bryan knows or this is the most ironic thing ever.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



That dude is such a n00b. As someone said, "Any decent cuber can see the R U R' U' * 6."
Also, I want to spam this guy so badly.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I guess Ranzha doesn't know.

I'll give you a hint. This video was before this kid started speedcubing.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


It has been repeated on me with my new video, which they say the solve is fake due to a "set up scramble". 5 1 star ratings made me take it off, then they spammed my channel, and I noticed two other videos got 1 star ratings just after he said to repeat.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

OK. I'll let the cat out of the bag (for Ranhza's sake)

This Is me before I started speedcubing. I just wanted to get views back then. I should probably remove my old dumb videos.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> OK. I'll let the cat out of the bag (for Ranhza's sake)
> 
> This Is me before I started speedcubing. I just wanted to get views back then. I should probably remove my old dumb videos.


I have succesfully downloaded this with youtube downloader. Now, even if you take it off, I will have the video.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I'll let the cat out of the bag (for Ranhza's sake)
> ...



I don't care, because *I* am no longer a noob. *You* however still are.

BTW waffle has a screen capture of our comments, which way beats what you've got.


epic noob


----------



## blade740 (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Both of you, stop. You're both noobs, and you're both being childish.


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



BUT HE STARTED IT!!! [/childish voice]

Yeah, you're right. I mainly just wanted to say that it was my video to stop Ranzha from embarrassing himself.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 30, 2009)

We took everything out of my favoriter teachers room last year and completley filled it with balloons. Even though we had like 50 people, I still got lightheaded.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> I don't care, because *I* am no longer a noob.



Yes you are, and you are a terrible troll.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 30, 2009)

At Science Camp (its really just a place with cabins in the woods and stuff) I would get a camera with flash and at night in our cabin, we would flash people's eyes and wake them up. So fun


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> At Science Camp (its really just a place with cabins in the woods and stuff) I would get a camera with flash and at night in our cabin, we would flash people's eyes and wake them up. So fun



Sadist.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


It has been repeated on me with my new video, which they say the solve is fake due to a "set up scramble". 5 1 star ratings made me take it off, then they spammed my channel, and I noticed two other videos got 1 star ratings just after he said to repeat.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



No, just an extremely easy scramble, and it looks very much rehearsed. Why do 1 star ratings make you take it off? Also, I can't actually comment on anything at the moment, nor can I see comments, but I highly doubt anyone spammed your channel. 

Wow, you got a 1 star rating, that's the worst thing ever.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


I un-privatised it, but disabled comments and ratings. Easy scramble, but according to Matt's "what defines an easy scramble" I did not skip more than 20% of the solve so it was non-lucky, just really lucky. Now Matt will probably post saying this is lucky, which I agree with, but his rules do not. In the easy scramble thread, there are scrambles with double x-crosses in 1 move. (already made block, just need to insert.) And other scrambles with single x-cross made. I just got lucky. Scramble was from WCA scrambler.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2009)

What was the scramble? But my definition wasn't exactly right, what you posted was right. I have already said that........ :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> What was the scramble? But my definition wasn't exactly right, what you posted was right. I have already said that........ :fp



I think it would definitely be considered lucky. Already made 2x2x2.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2009)

well that is more than 20% of the solve :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> well that is more than 20% of the solve :fp


How, 2 cross pieces and an f2l pair. I would have to make the other 2 cross pieces, 3 other f2l pairs, do oll, and pll.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2009)

Fine, you have me there.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Sep 30, 2009)

I love to get some glue on an unused pen, drop it and ask if someone can take it:


----------



## Ewks (Sep 30, 2009)

When I was in a camp last summer, there was another camp on at the same time. We stole their boat and locked it to a tree. After a few days we decided that it was time they got the boat back. So we got ourself in their building and carried the boat in to their kitchen. They also did some pranks at us so we really weren't just messing around because we were mean.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 30, 2009)

ive let a freind hold my cube, and while i wasnt looking, he twisted a corner. i still couldnt recognize those kinds of things so it took me a while to notice anything wrong with the last layer


----------



## Ewks (Sep 30, 2009)

elcarc said:


> ive let a freind hold my cube, and while i wasnt looking, he twisted a corner. i still couldnt recognize those kinds of things so it took me a while to notice anything wrong with the last layer



My friends are always doing this. They just tend to giggle while doing this so it's quite obvious that they are trying to make the cube unsolvable and I usually don't fall for this.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 30, 2009)

Ewks said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > ive let a freind hold my cube, and while i wasnt looking, he twisted a corner. i still couldnt recognize those kinds of things so it took me a while to notice anything wrong with the last layer
> ...



that particular friend was good at acting


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 4, 2009)

A really awsome one is, when people stand up when they were sitting on a chair, you pull the chair out so they fall down. I did that to my bro when he was holding a boul of soup.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> A really awsome one is, when people stand up when they were sitting on a chair, you pull the chair out so they fall down. I did that to my bro when he was holding a boul of soup.



I did that during an enriched class at my school... I got kicked out.

When someone's looking away I love to put my finger next to their cheek & say their name so they turn into the finger.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 30, 2009)

Have you ever seen the thing with the 2 stand-up comics, they wait for a telemarketer to call and keeping saying 'One sec I'll put you on with my brother' and they kept doing it. Me and my friend did that, so funny.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 30, 2009)

Try this one.....if ur kitchen sink has that lil water gun thing, put a rubber band around it then have it aimed toward where u stand when u turn the water on and watch thefun begin.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

On msn

[c=40]jianziboy[/c] says:
is ur rubik's 5x5 storebought?
Tim says:
yah
[c=40]jianziboy[/c] says:
where u bbuy?
Tim says:
at a store


In different convo I showed David this, and he said say "boo."

I went back into the other convo
Tim says:
boo
[c=40]jianziboy[/c] says:
boo?

LOL


----------

